# New Guy...



## Bob/FLA (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a 30hp Evinrude 2 stroke on a 16' Jon. I've got it jacked up and was looking for a prop recommendation.

Thanks guys!
Bob


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

A boat shop in Lake City told me to stick with aluminun for my 25 Yamaha. They said something about the shafts on the smaller motors not being as strong and striking a rock or something solid with a stainess prop will do more damage to the small motors than te larger ones. Excuse my typing...my computer types one letter each 5 seconds and I over run and have to wait to see what I typed.


----------

